# Deadliest Catch



## Gavin Gait

Channel 4 ( UK ) will start showing series 1 of Deadliest Catch this Saturday 4th August.

For those who don't know its a series about the Alaska king Crab fishermen who work in some of the roughest weather imaginable.

Davie


----------



## kottemann

Hi Davie 

I have seen them all up to season 3 on Discovery. Very addictive TV and a great insight into Alaskan king crab fishing. A word of warning however it is available on DVD and I liked it so much that I bought them all but the DVDs I got have the original american narrator and not Bill Petrie who narrates the series shown on Discovery not as enjoyable but still a good watch


----------



## jd0459

The NORTH WESTERN have there own web site it is <www.fvnorthwesern.com>.
JOHN(Thumb)


----------



## Frank Holleran

Getting ready for season 4 on Discovery Channel..great series, and some great characters. (Thumb) 
Regards
Frank


----------



## gdynia

Great Series


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pwfah, Alaskan crabs - kids' stuff. You should cop a load in Grimsby!

John T.


----------



## STRAWBERRY

I Too enjoyed all the Series, At Times it was the only decent thing on Sky.


----------



## willowbankbear

Its Discovery channels top viewed programme, If Im at home & its on I dont miss it. The after the catch programme was quite interesting too when all the skippers met up with one of the tv people for a discussion basically.

Last night a new series, Deadliest Catch;Lobstermen started on Discovery, I found it to be enjoyable , it also portrayed the way of life a bit more like what I was used to. Ie folk jacking in just as you were about to sail & arguing a bit when things go wrong with inexperienced crews.
Well worth a watch as the Eastern American boats do battle on the Georges Bank with the elements & each other(Thumb)


----------



## LEEJ

I found it comical to find that the season lasts for 4 days! Whimps.


----------



## Gavin Gait

I think that just shows the catching power they have Lee , 4,500t quota taken by 100 boats in 4 days just shows the amount these boats can catch.


----------



## xxx-mrs-b-xxx

LEEJ said:


> I found it comical to find that the season lasts for 4 days! Whimps.


Maybe you should try and it and see how much a whimp you might be (LOL) (LOL) (LOL) (LOL)


----------



## LEEJ

xxx-mrs-b-xxx said:


> Maybe you should try and it and see how much a whimp you might be (LOL) (LOL)


10 years in the north sea mate. Done it.(Smoke)


----------



## ware ware everywhere

trotterdotpom said:


> Pwfah, Alaskan crabs - kids' stuff. You should cop a load in Grimsby!
> 
> John T.



Sounds funny but these lads only spend a couple of months of the year at sea as opposed to going every day possible as we do in the UK.

I wonder if lack of sea time contributes to the "deadliest" tag (althoug the weather these fellas fish in is incredible.

I just think that ,say some of the skippers have done 20 years in the job at 3 months a year= 5 years total seatime! (maybe i'm being over picky) but add to that a few crewmen who have never seen a boat before,surely would add to the accident log?!

Fine series though right enough.


----------



## scottiek

Actually the Deadliest Catch fishermen spend 8-10 months in Alaska fishing as they are involved in several fisheries up there. King Crab starts in October thru December, Opies in January through April and because they are huge boats they also tender salmon in the summer months. Tendering is when smaller fishing boats unload their catch to the bigger boat.

This past winter weather was so hard on the boats that quite a few have actually stood down for the summer getting complete overhauls. Complete decks were ripped up during some of the storms.


----------



## pier

it is about time that tv go sea uk crabbers to show uk fishermen catch crabs


----------



## gdynia

Pier

There was a do***entary shot along time back I think by the BBC at Craster about my Uncles and their fishing for crabs I think the title was Crasters Kingdom


----------



## pier

did you see the last fishermen on tv it was about cobles


----------



## spongebob

Pier, love the clinker planked boats on your profile. Where is that.

Bob


----------



## gdynia

Pier

I missed that programme with being away but have had a Fishing Do***entary kindly forwarded by Davie Tait


----------



## laurie65

Davie Tait said:


> I think that just shows the catching power they have Lee , 4,500t quota taken by 100 boats in 4 days just shows the amount these boats can catch.


4500t in 4 days by 100 ships is 45 tons each boat or 11.25ton a day inhulls fishing days 16kits was one ton is about 180kits per 24 hours crabs.or about 400 baskets of fish we did that in 1 haul in the good old days/davie regards laurie(Thumb)


----------



## pier

trawlermen is better than deadlist catch


----------



## Craig1128

If you look on Shipsnostalgia TV you can see some video clips of an Orkney crab boat the Heather K. There are more on my website www.fishingboatvideos.co.uk .


----------



## Craig1128

*Fishing videos*



Craig1128 said:


> If you look on Shipsnostalgia TV you can see some video clips of an Orkney crab boat the Heather K. There are more on my website www.fishingboatvideos.co.uk .


I forgot to add , I am working on another edition, if anyone has footage recorded on any kind of fishing boat, please get in touch, cheers.


----------

